# Apprentice 2011



## margie (May 3, 2011)

Only a week till the new series - you can have a look at this years contestants here.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/

Personally I wouldn't want to work for Lord Sugar.


----------



## Jennywren (May 3, 2011)

Cant wait for this to start


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 3, 2011)

Love the apprentice...............can't beleive another year has passed


----------



## Caroline (May 4, 2011)

I know lots of people enjoy The Apprentice. It drives me mad. I wont add what I think of Alan Sugar, he's not a nice man!


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2011)

Caroline said:


> I know lots of people enjoy The Apprentice. It drives me mad. I wont add what I think of Alan Sugar, he's not a nice man!



I'm with you Caroline, I really dislike the type of people that go on this show, and the fact that Lord Sugar chooses to employ one such person at the end says a lot about him too!


----------



## margie (May 4, 2011)

There is a slightly different spin this year - there isn't a job as such at the end but the opportunity to get ?250000 to start your own business with Lord Sugar as your business partner. Wonder what they would do if the winner said I have the cash to start my business, I'll take it from here.

You also have to remember that the producers manipulate what the viewers see - someone could have one dizzy moment every week but if the producers have decided they are dizzy that is how they will be portrayed.


----------



## Caroline (May 4, 2011)

margie said:


> You also have to remember that the producers manipulate what the viewers see - someone could have one dizzy moment every week but if the producers have decided they are dizzy that is how they will be portrayed.



You're right. The broadcasters to all kinds of things to get more viewers, especially on the commercial channels where lots of money is made from advertising too.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 4, 2011)

I think its a great show, purely because of the cringe factor and sheer entertainment! my best to date is stuart the brand baggs.... I?m not a one-trick pony, I?m not a 10-trick pony, I?m a whole field of ponies HEHE still makes me laugh!!!


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2011)

I will watch it for my sins, it starts next tuesday then its on wednesday also


----------



## HelenP (May 5, 2011)

I LOVE The Apprentice!!  I realise it's not 'real', I accept that it's edited not always fairly, and I know that we the viewers are manipulated by the producers of the show, but still I tune in every week to be entertained for an hour.

Can't WAIT til next Tuesday.

xx


----------



## Klocky (May 10, 2011)

*The Apprentice*

Anybody else looking forward to this?  See its yet another format they've messed with in that Sugar will invest in a business with the winner.


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2011)

tut tut karen theres already a apprentice thread, keep up xx


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2011)

Dont forget guys starts tonight x


----------



## margie (May 10, 2011)

Steffie said:


> tut tut karen theres already a apprentice thread, keep up xx



Don't know what your talking about Steffie


----------



## margie (May 10, 2011)

margie said:


> Don't know what your talking about Steffie



OK I confess I merged the threads.


----------



## Klocky (May 10, 2011)

margie said:


> OK I confess I merged the threads.



Bless you Margie, I did have a quick look but didnt spot a thread, mind you I am a total luddite!


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 10, 2011)

It's the only program of this type that I enjoy watching, but will have to catch up with it on iplayer tomorrow as CSI on the tother side...

I could hazard a guess that Alan Sugar isn't the nicest of chaps, but that's because people of this calibre and those that make it to this level of business are those who tend to be arrogant, ruthless and don't care who they tramble over to get to the top!

Hence why I'm not up with them...

I have an heart


----------



## Klocky (May 10, 2011)

Already I hate the guy who says he's "quite good looking" on the trailer.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 10, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Already I hate the guy who says he's "quite good looking" on the trailer.



Me to what a plonker

Not impressed with the Male Project Manager either


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 10, 2011)

Addicted to it already


----------



## Jennywren (May 11, 2011)

I love this programe but feel asleep  , saying that i do prefer it when theyve been whittled down a bit , you see ore of the true characters .


----------



## Royston46 (May 11, 2011)

Hi All,

I watched the apprentice last night what a load of jumped up so and so's !!!! and the worrying thing is I work with some people like that !!

What I don't get is that if they are so good and successful as they say in their own jobs
why do they need to work for Lord Sugar ?


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2011)

I taped it hope its worth it.


----------



## Klocky (May 11, 2011)

Steffie said:


> I taped it hope its worth it.



Yes it is Steffie, enjoy!  Dont forget its on tonight too.


----------



## Klocky (May 11, 2011)

Royston46


What I don't get is that if they are so good and successful as they say in their own jobs
why do they need to work for Lord Sugar ?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Perhaps so that they can be even more successful and equally obnoxious with his ?250k?


----------



## margie (May 11, 2011)

The person (won't say the name as Steffie hasn't watched it) who was fired last night was on BBC breakfast this morning. They are part Afghan and is hoping to launch a range of cooking sources. 

OK - just about managed to type that without revealing the gender of the firee.


----------



## Klocky (May 11, 2011)

It was Tom Steffie - there, saved you the bother of watching it, tee hee


----------



## Ren (May 11, 2011)

margie said:


> The person (won't say the name as Steffie hasn't watched it) who was fired last night was on BBC breakfast this morning. They are part Afghan and is hoping to launch a range of cooking sources.
> 
> OK - just about managed to type that without revealing the gender of the firee.



Glad that person went! Wasn't a fan at all. :/

Very much look forward to this series every year, as a Graphic Designer I love it when they use their creativity. Especially as this year they have to make an iPhone app, which is something I do most days. 

Some of the quotes have already got my back up with a select few.


----------



## shiv (May 11, 2011)

I love it  I can see it becoming a weekly sit down with the family I lodge with as they all watch it too!


----------



## newbs (May 11, 2011)

I love this programme too - enjoyed last night's episode, thought the right candidate went but he would've been good to watch for a bit longer though.


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2011)

Klocky said:


> It was Tom Steffie - there, saved you the bother of watching it, tee hee



Never could keep your gob shut could you, good job i watched it at 3.30 and did not spot this till now


----------



## Flutterby (May 11, 2011)

I'll be watching it tonight, that bloke who went last night was a flippin nutter, "roll with the punches"  I'd like to punch him!


----------



## margie (May 11, 2011)

I thought Edna seemed in another world. She couldn't understand why the other half of the team weren't happy with their lack of sandwiches and why they decided to join them.

Maybe because they had nothing left to sell but knew there would be stuff where the rest of the team where.

I also like the Does anyone know how to make soup, no interchange  where they carried on anyway.


----------



## HelenP (May 11, 2011)

I usually try and give it a few weeks before I have firm opinions on them, keep changing my mind at first, but OMG, I have taken an instant dislike to Edna!  Everyone else is just a bit meh at the moment, but give it time, lol.

xx


----------



## margie (May 11, 2011)

I've never seen a board room quite like that.

I will take in A and B.

A - me why me I did this, that and the other you should be taking C. 
A - OK I'll take C.
C - I think D should be there rather than me what do you think A
PM - yes what do you think
A  -its not up to me.

Lord Alan asks PM to make up their mind and B and C get taken in.

That's from memory - may not be 100% accurate but you get the idea.


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 12, 2011)

HelenP said:


> I usually try and give it a few weeks before I have firm opinions on them, keep changing my mind at first, but OMG, I have taken an instant dislike to Edna!  Everyone else is just a bit meh at the moment, but give it time, lol.
> 
> xx



Oh come on - she was "personally taught" by the Dalai Llama..... (presumably that's personally taught how to be an idiot...)


----------



## margie (May 12, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> Oh come on - she was "personally taught" by the Dalai Llama..... (presumably that's personally taught how to be an idiot...)



That's Melody not Edna.

Edna is a business psychologist - though with that title you would think she would be able to inspire not annoy her colleagues.


----------



## Klocky (May 12, 2011)

margie said:


> That's Melody not Edna.
> 
> Edna is a business psychologist - though with that title you would think she would be able to inspire not annoy her colleagues.



With those gloves, Edna is probably a dominatrix in her spare time


----------



## Klocky (May 12, 2011)

I didnt like Melody in the first episode but she went up in my estimation last night by refusing to take part in the "in fighting" that the youngest girl was trying to instigate (can't remember her name).


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2011)

I love watching the sister show on bbc with Dara O Briain very funny indeed.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 12, 2011)

Love Jim


----------



## HelenP (May 12, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> Oh come on - she was "personally taught" by the Dalai Llama..... (presumably that's personally taught how to be an idiot...)



Wrong lady!!  Edna is the black woman, I'm sure if you cut her down the middle she'd have 'mean' written right through her.

Still have no opinion on most of the others (although I think I dislike the guy who thinks he's God's gift - is it Vince?)

I didn't like having it on two days in a row, it was all a bit much, found it hard to concentrate on last night's.

Steff - I love the humour of the 'You're Fired' show on BBC 2, even though I don't like Dara O'Briain!

xx


----------



## Klocky (May 12, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Still have no opinion on most of the others (although I think I dislike the guy who thinks he's God's gift - is it Vince?)
> 
> Steff - I love the humour of the 'You're Fired' show on BBC 2, even though I don't like Dara O'Briain!
> 
> xx



Yes it is Vince, I dont care for him either and he's definitely not all that lol plus he appears to be wearing some sort of caterpiller under his nose - free the caterpiller I say!

And, how can you not like Dara Helen tsk tsk


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 12, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Wrong lady!!  Edna is the black woman, I'm sure if you cut her down the middle she'd have 'mean' written right through her.



DOH! - I'm  a wally at times!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 12, 2011)

Steff said:


> I love watching the sister show on bbc with Dara O Briain very funny indeed.



Especially funny on Tuesday night


----------



## margie (May 19, 2011)

So did anyone watch last night. 

To be honest both teams were poor - one was bad at planning and the other didn't consider where the best place to get the items was. 

One of the girls was delusional though - she blamed one of the others for interfering in her negotiation - but seeing as she just kept adding ?10 to the previous offer I don't see how she thought she could have got a better price.


----------



## lucy123 (May 19, 2011)

I saw it Margie - and what a bunch of.....
Can't remember his name but the one who was in charge of 3 women - would have got a kick in the *&*^&*&^ from me!

Felt a bit sorry for Gavin as the team just didn't listen - but he did dither rather!

...and how much did they pay for the tea? It nearly cost them - they would have been better to go without and incur the fine - surely!


----------



## margie (May 19, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I saw it Margie - and what a bunch of.....
> Can't remember his name but the one who was in charge of 3 women - would have got a kick in the *&*^&*&^ from me!
> 
> Felt a bit sorry for Gavin as the team just didn't listen - but he did dither rather!
> ...



The fine was the list price plus ?50, so it would depend on whether they knew the list price and what it was.

Could you imagine what would have happened if Edna had been one of those 3 ladies ....


----------



## HelenP (May 19, 2011)

Yep, I watched it, still a bit disenchanted with this lot, but must admit, I generally am until the numbers are whittled down a bit.

Can't believe that a bunch of (presumably!) intelligent twenty-somethings didn't know what a cloche was, in hotel circles!!  (At first I was shouting "LOOK IT UP ON THE INTERNET!!", but then realised they probably weren't allowed to use it.  Which is daft, cos in their 'normal' business life they would!)

xx


----------



## margie (Jun 2, 2011)

Twice now Lord Sugar has signalled his annoyance with Jim, and the PM has failed to pick this up and bring them back to the boardroom.

This series is a little odd as there are people who feature heavily one week and then seem to disappear for weeks at a time. I know that coverage can vary week to week- but it seems a lot more extreme this time around.


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't see anyone of any value in this series. 

In the past there were always one or two who seemed half decent. This bunch just look hopeless (better than me probably, but examples of what is best of British? I hope not!)

Andy


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone still watching, the final 5 tonight


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 7, 2011)

Steff said:


> Anyone still watching, the final 5 tonight



That's a negative! 

Just been finishing off watching the final 5 cylons on DVD instead (I'm a new BSG convert!!)

Andy


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 7, 2011)

Steff said:


> Anyone still watching, the final 5 tonight




HUH? WHAT? Is this a repeat from yesterday? HAve I missed an extra night of Sir Alans troops? I thought they advertised the next episode as next Wed? 

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## shiv (Jul 7, 2011)

Nope they did a show on the personal lives of all 5 of them. Kind of interesting! Will be on iplayer shortly no doubt.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 7, 2011)

Will have to watch it on catch up. Who is your favourite?


----------



## HelenP (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm still watching, although I'm not inspired by any of them this series, nor do I particularly like any of this lot!

xx


----------



## scanz (Jul 9, 2011)

Not been the greatest series, but it's had its moments. 

Jim is a class act, no doubt about it and if he doesn't win i'm sure he'll have many companies offering him opportunities. 

Don't think Helen will win. She's shown that she can manage and organise people, but her mess up has really damaged her chances and don't think she has the imagination to come up with new ideas. 

Natasha is interesting. She has all the enthusiasm and traits of a determined hard worker, but just don't think she's what Sugar is looking for.

Tom has been given a chance because of his track record of thinking of new ideas and actually bringing them to the market. Sugar knows he can get Tom to create something new, but he needs managing. Perhaps he and Sugar would make a good combination...

The winner for me, will be Susie. She's great and I think Sugar really sees something in her and think he's the exact person who can toughen her up a bit. Now i've said that, she'll probably go next week


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 9, 2011)

Im still watching , i think Tom is great


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2011)

All very good 

lol@ irish guys bad maths  though lol


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 13, 2011)

Happy for any of them win apart from Jim.  But I do love watching him


----------



## HelenP (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought the pie shop was a very slick operation, compared to the shambolic mexican joint.  I was pmsl at "Caracas" and "Columbus" though.  Didn't any of these people go to school??

I was so glad Natasha went today - her hair has been driving me NUTS for weeks, I was desperate to grab it and pull it back off of her face!!  Not to mention one more week and I think she may have just fallen into coma..........

xx


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 14, 2011)

Steff said:


> All very good
> 
> lol@ irish guys bad maths  though lol



Does make you wonder if they are meant to e the best of the best lol , that Jim can talk the hind legs of a donkey , i just hope all his bulls**t doesnt win him the job , i love Tom  hes just a bit wacky and different


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jul 14, 2011)

Watch this space for my US themed restaurant, I think I'll call it Leningrad and name the dishes after famous americans like da vinci and nelson mandela!

That said - I'd make a visit to Mypy!


----------



## margie (Jul 14, 2011)

Some of Karren's expressions last night were priceless. 

I can't say that I would want to go into business with any of them - though of course it could just be the editing that makes me feel that way.


----------



## Steff (Jul 14, 2011)

Must agree mypy were brillaint last night


----------



## Steff (Jul 17, 2011)

*Reminder*

Dont forget the final is tonight BBC1 at 9-11


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 17, 2011)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 17, 2011)

Tom won , so pleased for him , hes such a nice man in face hes a very nice man lol


----------



## shiv (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes v pleased for Tom! Have been watching the whole series - I was surprised but pleased!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well done Tom........think Helen made a big boo boo with her business plan


----------



## Steff (Jul 18, 2011)

Well done Tom

other half was gutted cause on facebook some company where giving away a free mobile to everyone who liked jim lol


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 18, 2011)

I think the most coherent of the lot was the one with the 'smellies'. Whilst she was a little too ambitious with the profit forecast for the first year, I think she was the more likely to actually do something.

Of course Sugar (I loved that faux pas!) would have to have invested a little more than ?250,000 to make it work!

I base this opinion purely on the last episode having missed the bulk of the series through disinterest!

Andy


----------



## HelenP (Jul 18, 2011)

Well done Tom, hope it's a happy alliance, especially considering LAS hates Tom's chair, lol.

xx


----------



## margie (Jul 18, 2011)

He hates his Emergency biscuit more. 

Seems that they are revisiting his other nail file ideas.....


----------

